# Nobody talking about Pyma



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Or Pymo, as my bro-in-law and I call it. Seems a little strange. Either nobody is fishing there, or folks are just killin' them and keeping their mouth shut! Been known to happen. Well, we're heading out tomorrow afternoon and evening (hope we can dodge the pop-up thunderstorms) and hopefully I'll have a decent report for you.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Walleye are on fire....that's all i'm gonna say. PM me, or just launch on the lake and look for the pack of boats......there were 30 of them out there the other day.


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

We're heading up tommorrow. My guess is, judging from the silence here, it should be a good weekend.


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

lots of big crappie, nice perch and a few 15 1/2 to 18 walleye that I have seen caught


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Went every evening this week. Took two buddies tonight & we brought home 16. Threw back 10 that were just a hair under 15". 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my buddy trolled HJ-10's in 3-5 fow last week and caught 25 walleye, 13 crappie and 2 catfish. he went this week in his boat but hasnt called to say how he did.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Its because pymie sucks...worst lake ever. Its full of carps


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

ezbite said:


> my buddy trolled HJ-10's in 3-5 fow last week and caught 25 walleye, 13 crappie and 2 catfish. he went this week in his boat but hasnt called to say how he did.


 When the locals are not saying anything it is good,so I would say it is good now. Lots of fish being caught.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> Its because pymie sucks...worst lake ever. Its full of carps


Hahaha this is funny! I'm glad you think that, stay away!

I've heard several reports of awesome walleye fishing, water temps in 60's.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing! I still havent figured out the walleye at Mosquito, and I have fished every day since last Thursday! (That may be a record for me  ) Anyway, I have only caught one walleye this year. We were thinking about going out there today. I dont want to ask to much of anyone, but we are mostly shore fishermen, can someone point me in the right direction ? Perch, Crappie, Gills, OR Eyes? thanks in advance!


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> Its because pymie sucks...worst lake ever. Its full of carps


to say that pymy sucks is juat crazy.....it has some of the biggest crappie in neo and some of the best walleye and perch as well.....i do exceptionally well every trip to pymy.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

the lake has been closed until further notice. something big going on but no one is talking....lol

anyways, the lake does stink. just shad and bullheads in it.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

rapman said:


> the lake has been closed until further notice. something big going on but no one is talking....lol
> 
> anyways, the lake does stink. just shad and bullheads in it.


Amen, brother!


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> to say that pymy sucks is juat crazy.....it has some of the biggest crappie in neo and some of the best walleye and perch as well.....i do exceptionally well every trip to pymy.....


I still remember your post of killing 200 fish a day last year lol


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> I dont want to ask to much of anyone, but we are mostly shore fishermen, can someone point me in the right direction ? Perch, Crappie, Gills, OR Eyes? thanks in advance!


Fever,
All the points from Birches ramp, north to the causeway are good now. The gravely hard bottom are best. Put on your waders and head out casting w/small jigs (1/32 - 1/16) and a minny. Don't concentrate on the depth (as far as trying to cast way out to deeper waters) as the eyes will be shallow depending on light conditions (I have actually caught them casting back to where I entered). The crappies will be suspended along the causeway now and as water warms they will be in the brush. Perch will be picked up along w/the eyes as they "spawn" in similar areas about the same time. 
Check out the map and note the points with the depth break lines closer together. Like the one at the end of Marvin rd. south of the black dot (fish attractor).

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=41rPHf2DWWY%3d&tabid=23047


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

qwertyegg said:


> I still remember your post of killing 200 fish a day last year lol


thats very true....did a ton of fishing there last year....everything i catch i throw back just purely love the sport of fishing...usually catch them on the south side of the causeway jigging....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, here's my report. Went out w/my bro-in-law Friday afternoon. Launched at Padanaram and went to the snag infested area between Clark and Harris islands. There was another thread on here that asked "Twister tails or minnows?" It was a good thing we brought some minnows because we didn't raise a thing on articials. Started working w/minnows and started catching some crappie and perch, some real nice ones too. Near dark we moved up toward the spillway and fished around the 2 small islands called the Glenn Islands. It's all rock and gravel around them and my bro-in-law had cleaned up on walleye there last Sunday. His biggest was a 23" male, and he knows it was a male because it spewed milt all over him and his boat as he unhooked it! As we glided in we saw carp splashing here and there. Bad omen! We threw everything in the box at them and didn't get a bump. Water temp was 67 degrees. So, we went back to the snag field, but it was full dark by now and nothing was happening there either. 

If at first you don't succeed, try, try again.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

3 of us fished last night from 8-11:30. Took home 18 walleye and threw about 15 back


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you guys so much for the info! we ended up no making it out to Pyma. but fished barren Skitter. not much going, and not even one eye 

but again thank you very much for the info, as we will be making it out there within the next week hopefully. keep the reports coming! 

@ huntingdog- that is out of this world! I wish to catch a couple let alone that! wading??


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

this time of year on Pymy, don't forget the shallows. 4-6 ft areas are producing fish


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Thank you guys so much for the info! we ended up no making it out to Pyma. but fished barren Skitter. not much going, and not even one eye
> 
> but again thank you very much for the info, as we will be making it out there within the next week hopefully. keep the reports coming!
> 
> @ huntingdog- that is out of this world! I wish to catch a couple let alone that! wading??


Casting F-11 rapalas in the shallows will do it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishin'jack (Jan 2, 2011)

Stay shallow this time of year, hope for wind and or clouds. Try a couple different tactics (jigging or trolling or casting) if necessary. You can't help but catch fish there.


----------

